
Apple confirms iOS scheduling bug preventing Corona tracing updates (German) - tannhaeuser
https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/corona-warn-app-113.html
======
tannhaeuser
So this already made the rounds yesterday, but I couldn't find a news source
in English when I think it still is newsworthy. The skinny is that for some
reason iOS doesn't schedule updates for reported Corona infections.
Reportedly, some installations haven't received infection data for up to ten
days. I just checked, and my last updates (which I understand are supposed to
refresh daily, for every day in the past couple weeks) were days ago. A
similar problem also exists or has existed on Android.

------
skygazer
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tagesschau.de%2Finvestigativ%2Fcorona-
warn-app-113.html)

